# Moeris Suisse Grands Prix



## Dom (Sep 26, 2010)

I am here looking for some more information about my Moeris Pocket Watch.

The watch has been in my family since, I'm told, the occupation of France in the second world war. The story goes that my Great Uncle's father found the watch in the street in 1940s Burgundy. This is about as much I know about it.

Below are some pictures, if there are any which require clarification or a more detailed image please let me know.

The face:










The back:










Inside the back cover:



















Mechanism:










Back cover (behind mechanism):










There is a serial number: 2338784

So now you have seen the watch, I have some questions.

How credible is the story which I have been told? Could the dates stack up and could this have potentially been a German soldier's pocket watch?

If the story does not stack up, when would it have been made?

There are, if you look very closely, lots of tiny numbers and letters which have been scratched into the back panels of the inside of the watch. What could this mean?

How much would you expect this to be worth?

Looking forward to hearing responses. This has been a piece that has fascinated me all my life and it would be really great to get some more of the story!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the numbers and letters scratched into the case are probably dates and initials from service / repairs by watchmakers.

the rest I leave to wiser minds that inhabit this forum.

you might want to pop some pictures of this one in the clock and pocket watch forum too - just to increase its visibility to the relevant forum members.

typing getting even worse - if that's possible!


----------

